# Gerber Diesel Multi Plier



## mdhall (Feb 4, 2013)

I’ve always carried a pocket knife, probably a lot larger one than I needed. For the past 3 years it has been a custom knife made by Joe Sangster in Vienna, Ga. It has a 3 1/2â€³ ATS-34 stainless steel blade and I can do most anything I’d like with it. It also looks pretty intimidating if I needed to deter an attacker. But lately I’ve longed for a tool that could do more than just a knife, I’m not saying I will quit carrying a knife, because I won’t, but I’d like something more.

I decided to step into the multi tool world with one of the best selling multi tools on the market, the Gerber Diesel Multi Plier. What first Drew me to the Diesel was, it’s a Gerber. Gerber is renowned for its dedication to quality and this tool is no different. I’ve been carrying it for two weeks now and I’m been amazed at the possibilities of use. I know I get a little too much satisfaction from saying, “I do.” when someone says, “Do you happen to have a ‘insert tool name here?’”

So far I’ve used it to clean ducks, cut wire, tighten screws, saw limbs, cut paracord, pry nails and evened opened a few letters with it. The best part about the Diesel is the one-handed opening ability. You just grasp the sliding buttons on either side and flick your wrist down and the pliers slide out the end and lock into place. When you’re done, they slide back down one handed as well. This is great for anglers who already have one hand in a fish’s mouth and don’t want to let go to use two hands to open a multi tool. The built in wire cutters make a great fishing line cutter as well.




I’m not exactly thrilled about the wharncliffe like blade shape, but it is razor sharp and I cleaned 16 ducks with it the last day of the season without it starting to dull. The partial serrated half cuts through 1/4â€³ nylon rope like it was dental floss. Another one of those times when you’ve just got to smile that a tool works like it should.

I’ve seen a few complaints about how hard the tools to open were online, but the tools all have a lock on them. If you slide back the black plastic covering on the handle, any of the tools open effortlessly and lock into the open position when you let the lock slide back closed. I’m not sure what was difficult about that, but it did take me about 15 minutes to figure out the opening part, that’s why I made 8 second video for you guys to see. The Diesel is also available in all black for you guys who aren’t as good as losing stuff as me. I prefer the stainless because it shows up better when you drop it. Both models include a black nylon belt sheath with a velcro closure and an embroidered Gerber logo.

If nothing else, I feel like I look a lot manlier wearing a Gerber sheath. I can’t wait to find all of the new uses for it that turkey season has just around the corner. Do you guys have a favorite multi tool that you like to carry? 
















http://www.outdoorwriter.net/hunting-fishing/gerber-diesel-multi-plier-review/


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been carrying a Gerber for many years. I didn't like their configuration so I took apart two, combined them and made up my own. Keep in mind you can adjust the tension by tweaking the screws on the handles. I use a Nite-eze holster that also holds a mini-mag light, pen and a very small clip on folding knife. 

If I'm dressed, I have it on my belt. I end up using it multiple times a day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2013)

I have an old Gerber Multi-tool that I've carried for fifteen years or more. Broke a blade back several years ago and they sent me a brand-new one. Great tool.


----------



## 021 (Apr 30, 2013)

Im a firefighter and have carried Gerbers for years. My Diesel came with an accessory tool pouch in front. I promptly ditched the extra add-ons in that small pouch and replaced them with a tiny streamlight flashlight. No telling how many times I've used that rig, always have a tool and a light.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep a Gerber multi-tool in my fanny pack when hunting.......

Never go to the woods without it.............Very handy...


----------

